# So there is this kid...



## JustinMSmith (Oct 15, 2010)

...at school. He found a cheap trick to impress everyone with sub-15 solves. He scrambles his cube with 2-gen scrambles (R and U), then hides the solved parts on the front, left and back face, and starts solving. Then everyone goes: "OMFG!111!1 U R DA WORLD CHMPION!!1!!1!1"

When I try to make him admit that he is 'cheating', he goes: "A scramble IS a scramble." When I try to explain others how he's tricking them, they go: "But he does mess up the cube, can't you see its messed up whenever he starts fixing it?" :fp

He makes others scramble the cube once in a while to prevent them from seeing him as a cheater and then solves it (without getting sub-15 apparently, rather 40s), claiming he's now 'solving it slowly to show others how he does it'. :fp

Anyone have a good idea for getting back at this noob and finally open the eyes of everyone who's worshipping him?


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 15, 2010)

throw a brick at his head. if he dodges it throw your cube, if you make contact laugh at him.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 15, 2010)

or you could get sub 14 with real scrambles


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2010)

Become better at his trick than he is, but also be fast yourself.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 15, 2010)

Do 2-gen solves yourself. Or offer to mix up each other's cube, swap back, and race.


----------



## JustinMSmith (Oct 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Do 2-gen solves yourself. Or offer to mix up each other's cube, swap back, and race.


 
Hah, thanks, of course!  That's a good one, see what he answers to that one. 



vcuber13 said:


> or you could get sub 14 with real scrambles


 
The others don't know the difference between real scrambles or 2-gen scrambles. 
They accept it when he says: "A scramble is a scramble."
He and I are the only cubers.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2010)

Explain it better to the outsiders.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 15, 2010)

Bring a list of computer generated scrambles to school for him, _just to make it fair_. And make sure _everyone_ is watching.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2010)

Stop caring.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Do 2-gen solves yourself. Or offer to mix up each other's cube, swap back, and race.


 
This. 
I was about to post that.

Also, have 2 other people scramble both cubes, then give it back, and then race. If he declines, say it's because he knows he's a cheater.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Stop caring.


 
This.

Does it really matter? Relax. Solve your cube and have fun doing it.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 15, 2010)

Doesn't matter, move on with your life.

The other day on the city bus I saw this guy solving a cube, you could tell he was just trying to get attention, which he was successful at. He was doing it the beginner's method, I could have whipped out my cube and show him off. But really.. who cares? So I didn't, and look, I'm alive.


----------



## theace (Oct 15, 2010)

ask him to show people his scramble. Point out that quite a lot is solved. Also, ask people to scramble his cube 10 times in a row. How long can he pass it off as being purposely slow?


----------



## Forte (Oct 15, 2010)

Give him a sock puppet


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 15, 2010)

If he really wanted to fool people, he would have learned that trick Thrawst post on youtube where the cube was fully scrambled, but in such a way that it could could be solved in less than 3 sec. http://www.youtube.com/user/Thrawst#p/u/119/Hmgm5RmfkBo


----------



## Tyson (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, the easiest solution is not to care.

Then you have the solution where you just race him.

But really, if you're going to do solution number 2, it would be a lot more effective you explained what was going on, and did it with authority. But I don't know how convincing your personality is. But at the same time, this would probably be good practice for you later on in life. It is important to know how to make a sale, regardless of what it is. And sales should generally be very easy when you have the facts on your side.

The really good salesman is the one who convinces you to buy the house because "interest rates aren't going up for awhile."


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2010)

Erm,
1 - ask for race
2 - scramble each others cubes up rather than him scrambling his own.
3 - ???
4 - solve
5 - PROFIT


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 15, 2010)

If you want to go the practical joke route, one up him in a serious way with the "behind the back trick."

The superflip is part of the center of the Rubik's Cube group. Basically, this means that it commutes with everything. The way the trick works is as follows:

1) Learn a superflip alg: [(M' U)*4 z y]*3

2) Before approaching the people involved, and out of sight from them, take a solve cube and perform the superflip. Now perform one or two quarter turns. Two turns is ideal, as it makes the cube look better for what you're going to do, but it makes the trick a little more challenging for you, so go with what you feel will work best for you. Do not let them see you do this, this is the trick that makes this work.

3) After you have done the superflip, and your one or two turns, the cube will appear to a non-solver to be completely scrambled. Approach this kid, make sure there is a group of people around with him, and explain to them that you are the world's greatest blindfolded solver ever. You will solve a cube blindfolded without even examining it beforehand. However, your powers of blindfolded awesomeness are a little bit limited, in that you can only *mostly* solve the cube blindfolded. You still need to look at it to do the very last couple of turns.

4) Pull out your "scrambled" cube and ask someone from your audience to do one or two turns, to prove that it is not rigged. Make sure they don't scramble it completely. Your performance as a "magician" is being tested here, this is the hardest part about making this trick work. Perhaps have one friend who is "in the know" and let this friend do the one or two turns.

5) Once they hand the "scrambled" cube back to you, make sure to cover it up with your hands so that you can't see it. Make some performance of closing your eyes and breathing deeply, as if you have to get completely in the zone in order to accomplish this amazing feat. The more your perform with this, the more convincing it will be to everyone.

6) Once you are "ready," take the cube and put it behind your back and perform the superflip alg. Do it somewhat slowly, maybe even add in some (R U R' U')*6 which will not affect the cube, but will make it sound like you are doing many turns to "solve" it.

7) Once you have finished the superflip, bring the cube back out in front of you. At this point you only need to undo the one or two turns that your audience did to the cube, as well as the one or two that you did as well. You may want to practice on a cube beforehand to undo up to maybe 5 or 6 turns in case the audience does too many turns when you ask them. This is also a good reason to have a friend "in the know" when you ask the audience to scramble.

8) Watch as the audience flips out 

This trick works really well on non-cubers, as well as casual cubers who don't know cube theory yet. Basically, you'll amaze the audience even more than his pretend speedsolves. Hopefully you'll also baffle the kid himself, unless he understands a bit of cube theory as well.

--edit--
9 - Optional variation)
I just thought of a really cool variation to this. If you have a cuber friend who is in the know already, you can make this even better. You and your cuber friend approach the audience with an already solved cube. Do the same performance, except hand the solved cube to your cuber friend and ask him/her to "scramble, please." Your cuber friend will scramble *exactly* like this:

1) First do the superflip alg: [(M' U)*4 z y]*3
2) Now do (R U R' U')*5 R U R' : This is almost completely the (R U R' U')*6 identity, but you leave out the last turn. The effect of all this turning it to do one quarter turn of U.
3) Rotate the cube a bit and do (R U R' U')*5 R U R' again. This will do another U on the cube, but on a different face.

Your friend has appeared to have done many turns on the cube, but it will come out exactly the same way it did if you rigged it before. The only thing about this, though, is to make sure that your friend can accurately perform that scramble *without looking* at the cube. If s/he looks at the cube while scrambling, it will obviously be rigged. But, if s/he does it while still looking at and talking to the group of people gathered around, it will appear to be just a regular hand scramble.

Not that I condone always going the practical joke route to solve a problem, but this particular situation lends itself very well to this particular joke.



Chris


----------



## PalashD (Oct 15, 2010)

@chris 

wow! nice trick!!! :tu You seem to have used it quite a bit!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2010)

throw a harpoon at his face


----------



## theace (Oct 15, 2010)

Another thing you could do is twist a couple of corners while scrambling it. Make sure he doesn't see though. You could flip an edge too, but that'd be tricky. In fact, twist a couple of corners and give him a scramble where the f2l can be done in like 14ish seconds. Have fun while he struggles with the last layer. Infact, when he figures out the twist and corrects it, he'd look like a cheater to non cubers.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 15, 2010)

Take a crap in your hand, and rub it in his face.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 15, 2010)

A single corner flip would be hilarious, especially since it'll look like some OLL shapes if he doesn't pay too much attention to OLL and just immediately goes from F2L to OLL


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2010)

Try memorizing some easy scrambles. If he thinks any scramble is fine...

B U' B2 U B L' U' L R U' R' F L'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Try memorizing some easy scrambles. If he thinks any scramble is fine...
> 
> B U' B2 U B L' U' L R U' R' F L'


 
Haha. I tried this scramble and got 3.17.


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow really? People in your school don't know there is a difference in a scamble when you alread have a huge 2x2x3 block solved compared to a GOOD scramble? :fp
And since they cannot see the block since he hides it, tell him to show others the scramble to make sure it is fair.
Or tell him to let you scramble his cube. If he declines, say he knows he is cheating, and call him an epic noob.
I'd just race him. Scramble his cube, he scrambles yours. Win, and there you go.

Radcuber: LMAO


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 16, 2010)

I would ask him to let me scramble it and tell him to show me going slow. while I'm scrambling it I would flip an edge. even if he knows you did this in the middle of his solve everyone else will think he is a cheater for having to flip the edge to solve it.


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I would ask him to let me scramble it and tell him to show me going slow. while I'm scrambling it I would flip an edge. even if he knows you did this in the middle of his solve everyone else will think he is a cheater for having to flip the edge to solve it.


 
But if the cheater asks him to solve it, he wouldn't be able to solve it either.


----------



## Forte (Oct 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> throw a harpoon at his face


 
good thing he can catch it with his SOCK PUPPET


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 16, 2010)

Revenge is not the key. 
You will just have to put up with things like this (not only in cubing ofcourseLOL) in your life. Eventually, (possibly a week from now) no one will care anymore, would they not? It will only get so amazing when they see the same thing over and over and _over_ again. Trust me, time will tell.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 16, 2010)

take his cube.
give it to a random person and say 
"scramble it as much as possible"
solve it. if people dont believe you, give it to someone else
until it gets to some lsat guy who scrambles it. 
after this last guy is done scrambling it
give it to the r u r' u' kid. 
ask him to solve it.

win


----------



## Dene (Oct 16, 2010)

Clearly homicide is the answer.


----------



## DemotioN (Oct 16, 2010)

Teach me how to do this so i can showoff too


----------



## will6680 (Oct 16, 2010)

DemotioN said:


> Teach me how to do this so i can showoff too



r u r' u' x6


----------



## shelley (Oct 16, 2010)

will6680 said:


> r u r' u' x6



What's so special about that? Only the corners and some of the edges are solved.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a good bld scramble


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 16, 2010)

Joker said:


> But if the cheater asks him to solve it, he wouldn't be able to solve it either.


 
I guess that's a fair point. But if the cheater really didn't know that you couldn't have a single edge flipped; He would assume there was something that he was missing or doing wrong and that it is possible to solve it. So the cheater wouldn't bother asking him to solve it. And if he did, that just proves the point that the cheater can't solve it every time. It's not like he is obligated to solve it to prove his point. If the cheater can't solve it end of story.


----------



## Joker (Oct 16, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I guess that's a fair point. But if the cheater really didn't know that you couldn't have a single edge flipped; He would assume there was something that he was missing or doing wrong and that it is possible to solve it. So the cheater wouldn't bother asking him to solve it. And if he did, that just proves the point that the cheater can't solve it every time. It's not like he is obligated to solve it to prove his point. If the cheater can't solve it end of story.


 
Touche.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

Ask him to solve it just as fast when someone else scrambles it, he can't always do slow solves other people's scrambles.
*or*
Ask him to take his hand off of the cube right before starting the solve when he fakes full solves with RUs.

So there is this girl...

...she says I am the one, but the kid is not my son. Whooo!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 17, 2010)

eat him


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 17, 2010)

Kill him.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

Bury him alive.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Kill him.


 


theanonymouscuber said:


> Bury him alive.


 


CubesOfTheWorld said:


> eat him



All these violent suggestions... 
CubesOfTheWorld, you have problems.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

But the others don't?


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> But the others don't?


 
You've got baby momma drama. Her name starts with a B D:


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 17, 2010)

If you can't beat 'em, eat 'em. Everyone knows that.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> You've got baby momma drama. Her name starts with a B D:


 
I know she showed the photo and cried his eyes were like mine, but just because we danced, on the floor, in the round, it doesn't mean he's mine!
So take my strong advice:

Just remember to always think twice.
Do think twice!- *Do think twice!*

So there's this girl...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 17, 2010)

i still say throw a harpoon at him.
who cares if hes faster then you if that means you get a harpoon thrown at him..


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> i still say throw a harpoon at him.
> who cares if hes faster then you if that means you get a harpoon thrown at him..


 
*dramatic "EVERYTHING!" from Spider-Man 3*
btw where's your question mark!?
Outsmarting the cheater shall work. ^_^


----------



## BigSams (Oct 17, 2010)

Chrish said:


> The other day on the city bus I saw this guy solving a cube, you could tell he was just trying to get attention, which he was successful at. He was doing it the beginner's method, I could have whipped out my cube and show him off. But really.. who cares? So I didn't, and look, I'm alive.


 
I se you're in canada; were you on mississauga transit? I was using ZZ on the bus last week. If it happened to be me, I was just trying to thaw out my hands lol.


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 17, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> throw a brick at his head. if he dodges it throw your cube, if you make contact laugh at him.



+1 

This is an awesome idea. Or, pick up his cube, and show everyone around what it looks like from the front from his perspective of the scramble.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Stop caring.


 
Mmk? Mmmk.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 17, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> But the others don't?


 
Don't you know? I'm the only one with problems here...


----------



## number1failure (Oct 17, 2010)

The answer is obviously murder.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 17, 2010)

Obviously.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not obviously its the only.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 17, 2010)

Enough fun. Please refrain from any unnecessary brutal suggestions.


----------



## Joker (Oct 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Enough fun. Please refrain from any unnecessary brutal suggestions.


 


But yeah, its getting a _little_ unrealistic now.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 17, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Don't you know? I'm the only one with problems here...


 
They're jealous of Michiganians, that's all.

---

I still say what some others have said, have him do a fast solve when someone else scrambles, or have him showed the cube right before (or even a couple moves after) he starts solving on RU scrambles.
...
Or kill him. SOFTLY.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 17, 2010)

Give him a hug.
KILL HIM!


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 17, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> eat him


 
i see that idea as a good one.


----------

